# VirtualBox display adapter driver for Xorg



## dbi (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi,

I'm trying to run PCBSD as a Virtual Box guest under FreeBSD host.
Everything looks fine at first glance, but I need help on setting up the guest display driver for X. Which one should it be, is it possible at all to use something different than vesa?


----------



## mk (Jul 19, 2010)

The vboxvideo_drv should be recognized by Xorg -configure. If not, use something like this in your xorg.conf for the video card: 
vbox wiki


----------



## dbi (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you.

I followed the how-to in that wiki, but there was a problem. Perhaps, the method described there will work with a FreeBSD guest, but syncing ports and src in PC-BSD gave me different versions between the installed OS and sources. While  the virtualbox-additions port compiled w/o problem, X complained about it and couldn't load the driver.

For the time being, I'm dropping PC-BSD as a VirtualBox guest.


----------

